# Google Glass: Early impressions



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Most companies conduct their experiments behind closed doors. If, say, a new iPhone hits store shelves, then chances are the dirty work has been done and it's already pretty polished. But Google is very different, sometimes letting the public join in on the beta testing fun. Gizmag recently joined Google's US$1,500 smartglasses beta program, and though we're still a ways off from a full Google Glass review, these are our early impressions.


Here


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I'd love to see the headlines when a Google Glass wearer steps off the kerb without looking and gets run over by a Google driver-less car!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

all I need to know about Google Glass I found here......that's Spa Francourchamps, in the wet, in an F1 car, with Lucas DiGrassi driving......

works for me.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

More on this...

Wink feature allows Google Glass owners to take photos


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

And yet again more on this...

DriveSafe App brings drowsiness detection to Google Glass



> A pertinent question regarding Google Glass that is so far unanswered is whether it will be legal to use while driving. The prospect of having the distraction of email, messaging and social media apps in your line of vision when behind the wheel has raised concerns over the safety of the eyewear for drivers. Poised to play some sort of role in this debate is DriveSafe, an app for Google Glass that alerts drivers to when they are getting sleepy.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

From boredom? If ever there was something that needs BANNING whilst driving....and the driver banned if caught using it.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

DaveBurnett said:


> From boredom? If ever there was something that needs BANNING whilst driving....and the driver banned if caught using it.


Actually I think a lot of Drivers should be banned on their ability to Drive at all....:down:


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Well there is that!


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Do's and Don't's from Google


----------

